# Posting Reviews: Rules & Formatting



## Jonathan (May 10, 2017)

Hi there hosting consumer. Before you get started posting a review about your provider, please take a moment to note the following.

*Criteria for submitted reviews:*

If we suspect a fake review we may ask for proof of having service with the reviewed provider._ If the review meets the criteria, it will be posted no matter if it is positive or negative. We will never have bias towards any provider._
Reviews may not contain affiliate links. Any review submitting an affiliate link will not be made public.
*Formatting guidelines for all submitted reviews:*

Title of post must include company name and must be descriptive of the review.
Please include thorough account of your experience. If review is not thorough, we may kindly ask for you to be more descriptive so your review is more helpful to those who read it.
If posting screen-shots, please remove any identifying information and IP addresses.

The guidelines and criteria listed above will help create a section of quality and trustworthy reviews.


----------

